# New BIG SCARY SHOW: 2014 MHC wrap-up show



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: - Episode 56

We apologize for the lateness of it. We all came down with a case of 'Virus 308'

We are back from MHC , and here with the Midwest Haunter’s Convention Recap! While there were some changes to the show, overall it still had the same feel it’s always had. The Pre-show bus tour was off the hook, with many types of moonshine. The Hauntstremetalist Jerry Virus, I mean Vayne, turned out to be patient Zero and infected the entire BSS crew over the weekend, but we still got our fun in..if you toured the Scare-a-torium on Friday Night, you may have come face to face with a “Pretty Princess” (Badger), a maniacal dentist (Unknown Scare-Actor) or the Electro-Shock Doctor ( Jerry Vayne) Storm refused to reveal his costume, so you will have to decide which clown or maniac he was.
Face your Fears discusses how to scare (or entertain) your fellow haunters, Badger brings us the latest Deadline news, Storm rants on, In Haunt Minute and Patient Zero spins the tunes.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!
Episode 56 featured music:

Night Sins by Virgil
Look What the Bats Dragged In – Wednesday 13
Dancing in the Graveyard – Witching Hour

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

